# How high does a deck have to be before it requires a rail?



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 23, 2011)

How high does a deck have to be before it requires a rail?


----------



## Wild Turkey (Mar 23, 2011)

24" top to dirt maximum.


----------



## DYI hunting (Mar 23, 2011)

I thought it was higher than 24".  We went with a shorter porch just to avoid the railing, but later added a rail after building a pond next to it.  I googled it and found this:




> A handrail is required when the finished floor of the deck is greater than 30 inches above grade. However, families with small children may want to have handrails on decks greater than 12 inches above grade, for safety.



Read more: Residential Deck Handrail Building Requirements | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/facts_6367605_residential-deck-handrail-building-requirements.html#ixzz1HRcQl78n


----------



## ranger1977 (Mar 23, 2011)

ANY walking surface more than 30" above ajoining grade requires a 36" guard rail. Commercial applications require a 42" guardrail.
Georgia amended the code to include retaining walls that are connected to the structure(foundation wing walls) to fall under this section also. FYI


----------



## Milkman (Mar 23, 2011)

Falls and slips are a real consideration when installing rails.

 I know someone who fell off a deck that was barely a foot high. Broke arm, shoulder, and leg.
She hasnt had a pain free day in over 15 years.


----------



## garnede (Mar 23, 2011)

ranger1977 said:


> ANY walking surface more than 30" above ajoining grade requires a 36" guard rail. Commercial applications require a 42" guardrail.
> Georgia amended the code to include retaining walls that are connected to the structure(foundation wing walls) to fall under this section also. FYI



+1, this is the law.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Mar 23, 2011)

As a practical matter any deck that has a rise of more than 7 inches, about that of a stair step, should have a rail and a hand rail at the step off area, especially if adult beverages might be consumed there upon.

Before building the rail check codes for baluster spacing.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 23, 2011)

30 inches or higher


----------



## GoldDot40 (Mar 23, 2011)

Are y'all sure the regulations don't vary by county???


----------



## GB Young (Mar 23, 2011)

The Georgia Code is a minimum standard. Many counties are more stringent.  Jimbo is correct. Athens-Clarke is very strict, but it has been years since my last residential job there.


----------



## FishingAddict (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm with Jimbo on this one.  If it's higher than a step, I'd put rails on it.


----------



## thomas the redneck (Mar 23, 2011)

it is 30 " in my part of the country and thats for homes


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 24, 2011)

GB Young said:


> Athens-Clarke is very strict, but it has been years since my last residential job there.




Tell me about it.

That's why  I'm asking for the standards here.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 24, 2011)

30" and the clear space between balusters/pickets must be less than 4".


----------



## ranger1977 (Mar 24, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> That's why  I'm asking for the standards here.



Straight from the 2006 IRC handbook, we are under 2009 now but this section has not changed.

"Guards are required for porches, balconies, ramps, or raised floor surfaces located MORE THAN 30 inches above adjacent floor or grade below; guard height shall be a minimum of 36 inches (914mm).
Openings: Guards shall have a maximum opening such that a 4" sphere cannot pass through. A maximum 6" opening is permitted at a triangular opening formed by a riser, tread and bottom rail of a guard."

The AHJ,(authority having jurisdiction) may legally make this code section more stringent, but cannot legally make it less stringent. Unfortunately, this is what  aggravates contractors the most. I always hear, "They don't make me do that in XXXXX County. I wish ya'll would all get on the same page."


----------



## jonkayak (Mar 24, 2011)

GB Young said:


> The Georgia Code is a minimum standard. Many counties are more stringent.  Jimbo is correct. Athens-Clarke is very strict, but it has been years since my last residential job there.



I was in the code office a year ago for a permit and they have a booklet that has all the Clarke county codes for a deck in one free booklet.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2011)

30"


----------

